# Best replacement windows



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

time for new windows,doin it myself but which brands the best.looking at anderson or pella ,going with casements,unless you talk me out of it and right now im all ears.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Question: What window mfg'er id JD Powers rated #1 in quality and #1 in customer satisfaction?

How can you go wrong with Pella?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Love them and the replacement of any defects (no questions). I had one window develope a crack and they replaced it no questions.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

great lakes windows in toledo ohio has an awesome window...great warranty also... have installed a LOT of these over the years...no complaints yet...


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

As far as energy goes two numbers are important, U-factor or U-value and solar heat gain coefficient (SHGC). In both categories the lower the number the better. I chose windows there were rated about .35 in both U-factor and SHGC. 

Beyond energy efficiency I looked at thickness of lift ledge (I had double hung), assembly and lock quality. Some had single thickness on the lift ledge, some had double, some had single locks some had double locks. I ended up choosing American Craftsman by Anderson and sold at Home Depot. I have no regrets and have been pleased with everything about them. Good price, quality and efficiency balance, imo. I also notice a nice added bonus of less sound from the outdoors.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

replaced whole house with pella architect casements. No problems.

When i did research on buying windows problems mainly came from poor installation.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

Sweet system... nothing changed inside or out...just window stop. Got it down to 45 min. per window at the end.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

dmavdmav said:


> Sweet system... nothing changed inside or out...just window stop. Got it down to 45 min. per window at the end.


45 minutes? Home owner do it yourself? If so i can see 45, other wise 15 minutes 20 tops.

Simonton are about the only replacements we use. Good warranty and a decent window.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Certainteed makes a quality window IMO. Used them for years with no problems. Take us some time also to remove and replace, with insulating, leveling, plumbing, checking operation of unit, wrapping with aluminum, and caulking. But then again, the repeat business (through word of mouth) says we are doing things right.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

I did my own and used Marvin-Infinity Great windows at a great price. Only drawback was that I had fewer color choices than the Marvin Ultimate.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

funny about this post... my 6.5' x 6.5' window now has a lovely crack in it's outer pane and was wondering what a good solution may be.


----------



## dmavdmav (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Don said:


> 45 minutes? Home owner do it yourself? If so i can see 45, other wise 15 minutes 20 tops.
> 
> Simonton are about the only replacements we use. Good warranty and a decent window.


WOW! so your saying you can remove an old window and install new window in 15 min? complete? So you probably do 2 average homes in an 8 hour work day? Hmmm :lol:


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

dmavdmav said:


> WOW! so your saying you can remove an old window and install new window in 15 min? complete? So you probably do 2 average homes in an 8 hour work day? Hmmm :lol:


It takes 5 minutes and im being generous to pull off the old stop and take out the 2 old sashes, about 3 minutes to prep the window/opening (sweep dirt from opening, cut filler strip to size and put on the window) 2 minutes to put window in hole plumb level and put in 4 screws, then its a matter of insulating cutting new stop installing and caulking, the real time killer there is how far do you have to go to the saw.

So to answer your question yes _if_ i had 2 average size houses per day to do I could do them.

I wasnt dogging you. If your a homeowner changing his own windows then i dont think 45 minutes is unreasonable, but if your doing it for a living I'd do it with a little more snap.



MSUICEMAN said:


> funny about this post... my 6.5' x 6.5' window now has a lovely crack in it's outer pane and was wondering what a good solution may be.


What kind of window is it? If it Anderson you can take the code off the window measure the visible glass and go to the lumber yard and order a replacement be prepared though i just got a price for a sash on a 4x6 casement and it was $250. Order a replacement window, call a glass company to make you a new pane, or close the blinds and forget about it


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks to all,i knew if i asked a bunch of deer killers and fish catchers i was gonna be farther head.one more ? ever heard of gracins ice and rain stripe or they call it bitchin.was told to use it in place or with cauk.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

The_Don said:


> What kind of window is it? If it Anderson you can take the code off the window measure the visible glass and go to the lumber yard and order a replacement be prepared though i just got a price for a sash on a 4x6 casement and it was $250. Order a replacement window, call a glass company to make you a new pane, or close the blinds and forget about it


honestly, not too sure... its a newer vinyl window, i'll look to see if i can get a model/product code from it. its used as a picture window but I believe they are installed as three seperate windows rather than one huge one (god help me if it is one piece, i'll just call my homeowners).


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

i have a big problem with my window. and i want to replace it. but i wnat a cheaper one which i can save money. can you suggest any site i can contact? i'll be glad if you do so.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I am meeting with a rep from Wallside Windows tomorrow evening. Anybody have Wallside?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Magnet said:


> I am meeting with a rep from Wallside Windows tomorrow evening. Anybody have Wallside?


For about 6 years now and we have been very happy with them. We dont live in a mansion but I did some checking around before going with WS and actually got several good refferences from my neighbors that had Wallside windows done.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been having these put in my rental house, up to 10 so far.

http://www.silverlinewindow.com/productList.cfm?cat=RP

About $300 a window installed for an average size window. Nothing fancy.


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have wallside also, very happy with them its been about 9 years now, no issues.


----------

